# At it again



## mailee (29 Sep 2007)

I have just started work on another one of these:





No trellis work this time although it will have three windows in this time. Keeping my fingers crossed for the weather to hold. :roll:


----------



## sawdust maker (29 Sep 2007)

I think you are right to drop the trellis. Also can I suggest the balustrade is incorporated rather than going round the outside. On the positive I do like pieces made out of large bits of wood.

Paul


----------



## Waka (29 Sep 2007)

Mailee

How come you get all the good jobs :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Sep 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the WIP pictures, Mailee  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (29 Sep 2007)

Blimey!! You keep yourself busy :wink: 

Post some WIPs again, they were interesting last time


----------



## mailee (30 Sep 2007)

Ok guys, here are the first WIP's :




I started by joining all the boards edge to edge with biscuits. Next I cut the tennons on the ends and shaped them. :




I am working in the customers garage although making a lot of mess too!




Finally I routed the design in the side panels. 




I managed to complete two today as you can see:




I have one more to make as it will only have three sides as the back will be against the house. This side will just be a plain board. 
Sorry Paul but the customer want's it behind the handrails again. On the outer side of the ballustrade it is flower beds and shingle so no good for the weight of this thing. Tomorrow I shall complete the third one and rout a roundover on the Flur-de-lyse. Keeping my fingers crossed for the weather at the moment. :wink:


----------



## wizer (30 Sep 2007)

erm did you free hand those fluer de lys' ?


----------



## mailee (30 Sep 2007)

JEES! not with my eyesight Wizer. I used a template and cut out most of it with the jigsaw then finished the details with the router. :wink:


----------



## wizer (30 Sep 2007)

ahh, very nice all the same


----------



## mailee (2 Oct 2007)

Well at the moment the job has come to a complete stop as the posts haven't arrived yet! They should have been here today but so far haven't turned up. Everything else is ready for them so customer is going to get on to the timber yard. Been busy making a few jigs for the roofing in the meantime to save some time later. Will keep you posted as to what happens as and when. No pics today as all I have done is finish the third side. :roll:


----------



## Gary M (2 Oct 2007)

Looking good Mailee,
Your jig looks very well made, i assume you made it yourself ?
What is it made of ?
Cheers,
Gary.


----------



## Lark (2 Oct 2007)

love the first picture thats looks great.....


----------



## mailee (2 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. Yes the jig is homemade as are all of my jigs Gary. It is made out of some laminate courtesy of Mel on the forum. I have made a lot of jigs with these offcuts and they stand up well to abuse. Actually the one you see here is for cutting trenches (Dado's) but comes in handy for large tennons like those. I also made a couple of straight edge guides for the router and saw and two router compass's, insert plates for the router table, not to mention a box joint jig. :wink: Hopefully the posts should be here tomorrow so I can continue with the build and with any luck get it erected before the weekend. Mind you I think I am being a little optimistic. :roll:


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Oct 2007)

mailee":fir85h0f said:


> I am working in the customers garage although making a lot of mess too!



But better to keep the mess in his garage than your workshop  

Looking good, Mailee.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mailee (5 Oct 2007)

Well the posts finally arrived at long last. Only three days late! To top it all they were too short too! :evil: 




There was no way I was going to send them back after all the trouble we had getting them delivered so decided that I will add plinths to the bottom of them. Anyway I wasted no time in cutting the mortices in them:




This job took most of the morning to complete as there was a lot of hand work to get enough depth. 




Once they were all cut I started fluting the posts:




By the time I had finished this job it was getting dark and so time for home. 




I shall make the plinths up for the bases tomorrow and with a lot of luck should get some of it erected. I will have to have a late start on it tomorrow though as I must take my wife to the airport. I shall return to the job in the afternoon. If the posts had arrived on Tuesday like they were supposed to we would have had the base erected by now. This job will certainly run into next week now. Still there is no rush and the customer is happy with the progress so far. :wink:


----------



## Niki (5 Oct 2007)

Wow, Mailee

You are doing a great job there

I love your pics...

Those iron horses are very interesting...never seen like that ones...looks like they are retractable and very sturdy.

niki


----------



## mailee (5 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the comments Niki. Those metal trestles were cheap ones bought from my local Lidl store. They are indeed pretty strong but I have to keep my eyes on the stays as they sometimes jump off and they start to sag under weight. They fold up for transportation and only cost me about £4 each. I have even had 3 mtr worktops on them and they stood up to it.


----------



## Woodmagnet (6 Oct 2007)

I wish you'd get a move on Mailee :lol: keeping us in suspense 
is'nt nice  . Joking aside it's looking good, i bought those trestles 
as well, great value IMHO.


----------



## mailee (6 Oct 2007)

Well got the posts sorted today and it is ready for erecting tomorrow. I managed to add a couple of pieces onto the bottoms of the posts to gain the height I needed to clear a set of Patio doors. I glued sections of 6x6 post to the bottoms and encased these with timber effectively making a plinth on the bottom to hide the join. I routed a moulding onto the tops of these just to add some character. 




You will notice only three of them are completed in this way as the fourth will be mounted into the steps of the doorway so I shall install this one later. 
Tomorrow should be the big day and we can get the main frame erected finally. Weather forecast looks good and I have my son to help with the lifting too. What more could a man ask for? :wink:


----------



## mailee (7 Oct 2007)

Well today saw some real progress as we managed to get it erected.




It was a lot of hard work but at the end of the day we had made a start on the roofing beams too. 




I am back on the early shift tomorrow but will continue again tomorrow afternoon. I think it is the hardest work my lad has done for a long time. :lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet (7 Oct 2007)

Looking good M. :wink:


----------



## mailee (8 Oct 2007)

Well I didn't get any pictures today as it was too dark to take any by the time I had finished. I have managed to get most of the roof beams up and the openings for the windows boxed up. Tomorrow I hope to lay in the roof beams for the sloping front section and the cross bracing for the beams. Coming on well so far. :wink:


----------



## mailee (10 Oct 2007)

No work yesterday due to the heavy rain we had. I did make up for it today though and managed to get most of the roof beams in:





At the front the centre beam is just temporary as it will be cut to make room for the front window. Forecast looks good for tomorrow too so I may get a lot more done. :wink:


----------



## Niki (10 Oct 2007)

Mailee

It looks fantastic :shock: 

I'm watching your progress everyday

niki


----------



## Newbie_Neil (11 Oct 2007)

Hi mailee

Thank you for taking the time to post the WIPs, I feel as though I am there with you.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## mailee (11 Oct 2007)

Well another good day today and I managed to get all the roof beams fitted and the window opening in the front cut out:




It sure does your head in with all those joints and angles but I love it:  




Tomorrow will see the ply going on the roof and the cutouts for the window liners cut in. I should start the felting and shigles at the weekend so almost there now.


----------



## mailee (12 Oct 2007)

Looks like I am almost back on schedule again as today I managed to get all of the roof boards on. It was a little too dark by the time I finished so I had to make do with this picture of the first boards going on:




You will see my lad is taking a well earned break after helping me lift them onto the roof. :lol: Tomorrow I shall cut out the window openings put in the linings and felt it. I am hoping to have enough time to get most of the shingles on too but we will have to see on that one. :wink:


----------



## Niki (12 Oct 2007)

...And my wife thought that I'm an "hero" when I made the garden table and benches...  

Fantastic work Mailee...I really love it

niki


----------



## mailee (13 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments Niki. Nice to know someone is enjoying the posts as much as I am enjoying building it. Well today I managed to get all the roof boards on and by the end of the day finally got all the felt on the roof. Here are a couple of pictures of the roof after completing all the roof boards:








Tomorrow will see the felt shingles laid and the linings in the window openings. If I have enough time I shall then install the flashband onto the brickwork or fit the glass into the windows. We shall see how much I manage to get done again. I am hoping I can finish it tomorrow as next week I am on the late shift again so must wait another week to do any more. :wink:


----------



## Lukey (13 Oct 2007)

Looks absolutely fantastic.!


----------



## mailee (14 Oct 2007)

Well I ran out of time today I am sorry to say. I managed to get all of the felting complete:




I also got the edge shingles on and the facia boards fitted:




By the time it started to get dark I had got one side of the roof fitted with shingles and the window linings installed although it was too dark for a picture. I will not get back tot he job until next weekend now as I am back on the late shift this week and there is not enough time in the mornings to do any more.  
Still customer seems very happy with it and like he says it is not worth rushing a good job. :wink:


----------



## Niki (14 Oct 2007)

It looks great Mailee

I would like to ask you, with what you are covering the roof in UK...

Here in Poland, I used metal plates that are shaped like roof tiles (come in many colors)...they are a little bit noisy when it's rainy but, I love this noise...

Regards
niki


----------



## Fecn (14 Oct 2007)

Looking Good Mailee.. Keep on posting the pics


----------



## mailee (14 Oct 2007)

Hi Niki, the roof is being covered in felt shingles. they are a red in colour and look like tiles once they are on. They are pretty cheap and not as heavy as true tiles or slates. Thanks fecn, I will keep posting the pics but they will now have to wait until next weekend I am afraid. If the posts had arrived on time I would probably have had it finished now. Oh well those are the breaks I suppose.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Oct 2007)

Hi Mailee

It's coming on really well.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## mailee (20 Oct 2007)

Thanks Neil, Today I got back on the job again and managed to get the shingles finished at last. Tomorrow will see the flashband fitted and then we must just wait for the glass for the windows which should be mid week.


----------



## lemonjeff (20 Oct 2007)

M,
How do you fit in all this work and still have time for your washing!

Jeff.

PS. Splendid Job mate


----------



## mailee (20 Oct 2007)

Cause it's not my washing Jeff. :lol: SWIMBO was doing mine at home at the time. :wink:


----------



## Fecn (20 Oct 2007)

Looking good Mailee. I was wondering how they'd get the washing off that very high washing line until I spotted the ladder round tha back  Keep up the good work and keep on posting those pics.


----------



## mailee (22 Oct 2007)

Well I got the gazebo ready for the glass at last and it is just a case of waiting for it to arrive.







It has taken longer as the lead flashing took a while to do.




Window glass should arrive Wednesday if all goes well.


----------



## PowerTool (22 Oct 2007)

Lead flashing looks a very neat job,Alan - was that your work as well?
Whole thing looks great,and the shingles make the whole structure blend in particularly well with the existing house.

Andrew


----------



## mailee (22 Oct 2007)

Thanks Andrew.  yes the lead flashing was my work too and the first time I had tackled this sort of thing. (Have fitted straight flashing but not the stepped pattern) I agree with you that those shingles really set the job off. I always recommend them on an outdoor build as they look good and are much lighter than tiles or slates. They do blend in well too. Customer is well happy with the outcome.


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Oct 2007)

Alan,
That's a fine looking job - congrats on the flashing too - really neat.


----------



## mailee (27 Oct 2007)

At long last it is finally finished. I got all the glass I had been waiting for installed today:





Now the owner can lie in his tub and watch the stars with his G&T:




Looks like I will have more work with this customer too as he stated he will have more work for me in the New year. ;D


----------



## Fecn (27 Oct 2007)

Top notch job Mailee - The inside of the roof looks good too  (though I can't help thinking it would be a good place to store some planks)


----------



## dedee (28 Oct 2007)

Excellent, 
although not having tried it myself I can't help wondering why people want to have a bath outside. 

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Oct 2007)

Andy,
The outside is fine, especially with a member of the opposite sex and a bottle of champagne - it's doing it in full view of the neighbours that gets me!


----------



## Woodmagnet (28 Oct 2007)

Another good looking job Mailee. :wink:


----------

